# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Wah Sweet Nanny Goat School Shows

## cardon

Wah Sweet Nanny Goat School Shows
Date:

May 19, 2017
Location:

Phoenix Theatre 8 Haining Road Kingston
Time:

10:00am to 01:00pm
Online:

facebook.com/events/1247768995272548/
Description
1-8765379565
Get ready for the newest play from Barracks Entertainment Wah Sweet Nanny GOAT – Opening May 9 and running to June 8!
Barracks Entertainment is always bringing you real youth issues in a thoroughly entertaining package. It is a youth-centred organization that promotes the exposure and development of young talents.
They produce culturally tasteful enactments to educate and entertain with the main aim of impacting social development and promoting youth empowerment.

----------

